# Tees Valley / Darlington IHS November meeting



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Sorry for two posts, it seems that with different titles we attract different people checking our monthly thread!

The November Meeting of the Darlington / Tees Valley branch of the International Herpetological Society will be held on Sunday 13th November 2011 at the Forresters Arms in Coatham Mundeville just outside of Darlington (its 10 seconds from Junction 59 of the A1).

This month we have Lauren Gibson of Rhac-shack fame who will present an illustrated talk entitled "The Gecko species of the Caledonia". This will include many of the less well known species not often seen in the UK, as well as the common Crested geckos aand the like. Lauren lectures at Prior Pursglove College in Guisborough, North Yorkshire and is well known in the hobby (and also one of the judges at the NERRK Durham show in October).

The usual social activities will also take place - a great night out for all reptile keepers! See you there!


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

v-max said:


> This month we have Lauren Gibson of Rhac-shack fame who will present an illustrated talk entitled "The Gecko species of the Caledonia". This will include many of the less well known species not often seen in the UK, as well as the common Crested geckos aand the like. Lauren lectures at Prior Pursglove College in Guisborough, North Yorkshire and is well known in the hobby (and also one of the judges at the NERRK Durham show in October).


Thanks Kev, I am really looking forward to talking about my favourite group of geckos along with the other little gems from New Caledonia. I will be fetching along some geckos that will 'assist' me in my talk  The college I lecture at is Askham Bryan College that is based at the Prior Pursglove Centre  
Can't wait until the NERRK show now - I hope we get lots of entries for the classes :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump for the day!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

There is something that needs to be discussed regarding possible illegal activity and protected species. I was recently forwarded an email offering such a species, I think as IHS branches we should not tolerate any form of criminal activity. I will be raising this at the meeting to judge the members views.


----------



## uroplatus (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm really looking forward to doing this talk, I've managed to drum up some support from staff and students who will be attending as well  Should be a good night - see you Sunday!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

uroplatus said:


> I'm really looking forward to doing this talk, I've managed to drum up some support from staff and students who will be attending as well  Should be a good night - see you Sunday!


I'm looking forward to it too!


----------

